# do presidential elections really affect stock market/401k?



## Poofresh (Nov 16, 2020)

i was told this because my 401k was stagnant and just barely moving up under trump, but the week after joe won, it shot up to 4k within that one week.  unless something else happened that i am not aware of.  



11-13-2020$6,000.008.88%10-31-2020$2,800.00-2.54%


----------



## Bosch (Nov 16, 2020)

Your 401k is long game and what you are seeing is short game. If you pulled the pin today yeah you did great but next week it could dive the same amount and you would be in a world of hurt. You need to look at data over a couple years to see what you are really growing by.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 16, 2020)

okay i got excited for a second.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 16, 2020)

It went up bc the stock market was happy about the possibility of divided government. It also went up bc of the vaccine announcement by Pfizer. It's going through the roof today because of the Moderna announcement.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 16, 2020)

Bosch said:


> Your 401k is long game and what you are seeing is short game. If you pulled the pin today yeah you did great but next week it could dive the same amount and you would be in a world of hurt. You need to look at data over a couple years *decades *to see what you are really growing by.


FTFY.  Yeah, it's super great to see the jump, but the great thing about 401Ks is you can make money when the stock market is high or low, as long as you leave it the fuck alone.

When the market is high, obviously, the amount you have grows faster. When the stock market is low, your principle looks bad, but the amount you spend buys you more shares, which give you more gains when the market rebounds. The trick is not to pay any attention to it when you're young, just let it do its thing.


----------



## dcworker (Nov 17, 2020)

Invest in Tesla because of this starlink.com
150 download speed no data caps anywhere on earth.

Edit 
Elon Musk's wealth rockets by $15 billion on Tesla's S&P 500 entrance. He's about to become the world's 3rd-richest person. | Markets Insider - https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/elon-musk-wealth-rockets-billion-tesla-sp-500-inclusion-2020-11-1029809564


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 17, 2020)

dcworker said:


> Invest in Tesla because of this starlink.com
> 150 download speed no data caps anywhere on earth.
> 
> Edit
> Elon Musk's wealth rockets by $15 billion on Tesla's S&P 500 entrance. He's about to become the world's 3rd-richest person. | Markets Insider - https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/elon-musk-wealth-rockets-billion-tesla-sp-500-inclusion-2020-11-1029809564



I wouldn't.
Musk is a loose cannon who doesn't give a shit about anyone but himself.
He has a tendency to do things that would make the stock swing wildly.
Unless you like living on the edge, not knowing what your money is going to be worth (well as much as gambling on the stock market ever does) Tesla probably isn't a great choice.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> FTFY.  Yeah, it's super great to see the jump, but the great thing about 401Ks is you can make money when the stock market is high or low, as long as you leave it the fuck alone.
> 
> When the market is high, obviously, the amount you have grows faster. When the stock market is low, your principle looks bad, but the amount you spend buys you more shares, which give you more gains when the market rebounds. The trick is not to pay any attention to it when you're young, just let it do its thing.



I was just trying to keep my explanation pretty simple. But yeah the longer you can leave it alone the better you will do.


----------

